# Specialized tires : love it or hate it ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Using my first set of tires that came with the bike ( Roubaix ). Tires are Roubaix Pro 700c 23/25 with a bunch of very fancy stuff engraved on like Black Belt protection,Endurant and whatever that makes them sound very cool and they supposedly make them more puncture resistant. So far touching wood not a single flat in 6 months.
Beside the very fast wear typical of all Specialized tires I find this tires to be excellent. Removing them from the rim and replacing them it's a 30 seconds job and not tools needed.
Bottom line love them or hate them ? Reviews about them stops back at 2010 and they were far from being positive...
My riding buddies all uses Conti GP 4000 and they all put a pressure on me in doing so aswell.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Both Specialized and Conti tires are decent tires but way overrated and overpriced; plus they never go on sale for less the 10% off their inflated retail prices.

You can find top rated tires for around the $30 mark if you watch for sales and read the reviews; example:
Michelin Krylion Carbon Road Tire - Road Bike Tires
Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Road Tire - Road Bike Tires
Michelin Pro3 Race Road Tire - Road Bike Tires
Vredestein Fortezza Duo Comp Road Tire - Road Bike Tires
Hutchinson Fusion 3 Road Tire - Road Bike Tires

That's just a small sampling of the deals that can turn up. Don't let people pressure you, buy what you can afford or think is reasonable. I can afford Conti's and Specialized, but dollar for mile cost makes them in my mind not worth it; and the Conti's in particular have fragile sidewalls which makes them prone to early failure. So I cannot reason spending $60 for a tire and have it last only 3,000 miles when a cheaper tire will last just as long with equal number of flats, and usually less!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't use specialized tires on my road bike

I do, however use specialized tires on the mountain bike


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

The new S-Works Turbo tires are very good, light and roll very well. They are also very good puncture resistant. They're also made by Vittoria.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Mdrnizd said:


> The new S-Works Turbo tires are very good, light and roll very well. They are also very good puncture resistant. They're also made by Vittoria.


S-Works Turbo is great racing tire with low rolling resistance tested among best available. But it is a light race tire with relatively less durability than typical training tires. 

And I agree with froze. Lots of very good tires out there with lower actual selling prices than Conti & Specialized. Not to say I won't buy these 2, just that there's usu better deals around when I'm in need of tires.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had great luck with them in regards to being puncture resistant, but then again I flatted more on GP4000S's more than any other tires I've tried. I ride whatever tires I'm going to race for everyday tires as well so I know how they handle in all conditions. That's just me though.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Mdrnizd said:


> I've had great luck with them in regards to being puncture resistant, but then again I flatted more on GP4000S's more than any other tires I've tried. I ride whatever tires I'm going to race for everyday tires as well so I know how they handle in all conditions. That's just me though.


No, it's not just you, I too have flatted more with various Conti (GP4000s, GP 4 Seasons; GP Attack & Force, and Gatorskin, tires then others and especially when compared to the Kenda's I'm rolling on. The Kenda's I paid $19 on sale from $45 because the model was being eliminated. When I first got them I was bit taken back because they were sort of thin on the tread but had a much stronger sidewall then Conti's. So far that "thin" tread has gone over 4,000 miles with only one flat, any Conti I've ever owned the most miles I got was 3,200, and the least amount of flats I've got was 6 but that tire got destroyed before it got 2000 miles!

I'm not slamming Conti because I have some sort of hidden agenda. I bought a set of Conti Sport Contact for my Kona Lava Dome and those tires have been fantastic. It seems Conti does better with MTB tires as far as price, longevity, and puncture resistance does then they do with their road tires that suck and cost a lot. Maybe Conti execs think roadies are a bunch of wealthy idiots?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I like them. The good bike gets Spc. All Conditions in the winter and the other bike has the Roubaix Pro's for crappy weather and commuting to work. They ride like rocks but I don't get flats with them. The GP4000 are nice I like the feel when I'm going fast on mountain roads. But this season I am running the Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp Quattro's. I am in love with them. Way better road feel then I get with the GP4000's and they are really a fast tire.


----------

